# Rockford Fosgate Prime R750-1D - WOW



## slowsedan01

Getting ready to start my install and I thought I would take a look under the covers of my sub amp. My first reaction was wow! For a little over $200 this amp is really small, very efficient (80% at 1 ohm).

Factory Ratings (14.4V):
◦4 ohms: 250 watts x 1 chan.
◦2 ohms: 500 watts x 1 chan.
◦1 ohm: 750 watts x 1 chan.

Birthsheet: 925 watts

Pics:


----------



## dallasneon

Very nice! I ordered the 500 watt version of this amp and posted internals on ampguts if you want to compare the 2.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SHOToonz

I just got one of these to push a pair of Sundown SD-2 8s, and its quite the little powerhouse.


----------



## ndramountanis

Pretty impressive for an entry level amp.. I hear the Power series are insane!


----------



## KnightWhoSaysNI

Here's an output test vid for it,

Amp Test Tuesday - Rockford Fosgate Prime 750.1 - RF's "budget" 750 watt Amp - YouTube


----------



## slowsedan01

Wow, thanks for sharing. I new it was slightly underrated based on the birth sheet, but I was really impressed with the output in the video. These things are little monsters. 

Certified 1 ohm @ 1% THD - 758W
Dynamic (RMS) 1ohm - 997W @ Clipping


----------



## nittanylion64

Has anyone ran it down to 1 ohm? Also, how big is it?


----------



## slowsedan01

nittanylion64 said:


> Has anyone ran it down to 1 ohm? Also, how big is it?


I am running mine at 1 ohm daily. Rarely gets hot unless I push it really hard, gains are about 45%. Dimensions are 9-3/16 x 7-3/8. Small enough to fit under my passenger seat.


----------



## Chaos

The Prime series are actually decent entry level amps for the money. We have less problems with that line than any of the other RF amps.


----------



## KnightWhoSaysNI

Chaos said:


> The Prime series are actually decent entry level amps for the money. We have less problems with that line than any of the other RF amps.


Thats funny seeing as how the budget stuff (any budget stuff) is normally the line that gets the crap beaten out of it.

Do you reccomend this one for what it is?


----------

